# brown discharge, stomach cramps 5dp3dt



## amilouharris (Mar 17, 2011)

i had brown discharge this morning,and after a pee, on the tissue there were some small brown clots, i started having some cramps yesterday,some are sharper than normal and have been going on today..but it feels like i am about to start AF. dont know what is going on, am i worrying and expecting the worst? any advice would be greatly appreciated..feeling really emotional about it all


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I wish I had an answer for you, but no one will I am afraid.  Lots of women spot and cramp throughout the 2ww and some will get a BFP and some will get a BFN.  For some it is implantation spotting for others the worse.

It really is a waiting game : ( 

Good luck.

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

As stacey has said, there really is no answer, altho with your timing it could well be an implantation bleed, hard i know but please try to stay positive   

Why not pop and join the main  thread and chat to ladies at similar stages as you

Heres the link for March http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258302.msg4343665#new



Em


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi hun,


Ive had the exact same thing today but my cramps have now faded and where as my (.)(.)s were really sore, now they aren't sore at all !?!


I know how you feel, I had a cry earlier and then my DH chatted with me and said that it aint over till its over as many ladies have these symptoms and have different results BFNs & BFPs..


Try and stay    as like my DH said, it aint over till its over .. Made me feel alot better x


Hope this helps


----------



## MRSC2008 (Jan 9, 2011)

Having read so many websites from a medical point of view that kind of bleed should in theory be caused by ovulation or implant bleeding which would cause the cramping you mentioned. If you are on progesterone support this would also cause the cramping. Your period should not start until you stop the progesterone. You may continue to get cramping as the uterus prepares itself for pregnancy. Hope this helps! I have had the same today and hope it is as positive as it sounds! x


----------

